# Doe bleeding



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

She had her litter about 3 day ago, today I picked her up and noticed she was bleeding is this normal after having babies? I havent noticed it before with my other does.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

A few of our does have had this a few days after birth, i don't think its anything to worry about.


----------

